# Lockstoff selbst herstellen



## Student0815 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

hat jemand Ahnung, wie man Lockstoffe selber herstellen kann?
Das Zeug ist ja leider nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Bellaron (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

hey student,
du kannst dir in der Apotheke Lebertran kaufen,und in zum beispiel mit anis verfeinern.ein sehr guter Lockstoff für Raubfisch.Probier es einfach mal aus.grüße aus Hessen im
Lahn-dill-kreis


----------



## Student0815 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Das hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an. Ich werd es mal ausprobieren.
Danke


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Nun, die verbreitesten Basen für Lockstoffe sind zum einen Alkohol, zum anderen Öl.
Beide haben ihre Vorteile und Nachteile,, aber für eine muss man sich entscheiden.
Öl hat z.B. den Nachteil der schlechteren Haltbarkeit gegenüber Alkohol, dafür lässt sich Öl wunderbar erhitzen, was bei der Aromagewinnung aus Gewürzen sehr hilfreich ist.
Im Groben läuft die Geschichte so ab:
Möglichkeit 1:
Man mahlt getrocknete Gewürze frisch und gibt sie in ein Gefäß mit möglichst hochprozentigem Trinkalkohol(zur Not geht Doppelkorn) und stellt das möglichst auf eine sonnige Fensterbank(im Wohnraum, nicht draußen). Je länger es steht, je stärker das Aroma.
Nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten, je nachdem wie eilig man es hat, in kleine Fläschchen umfüllen.

Möglichkeit 2:
Man kocht Gewürze in Rapsöl, ruhig ne Stunde köcheln, dann abkühlen lassen. Anschließend in kleine Fläschchen abfüllen.|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Hi,
schau mal im Großhandel unter Bäckereibedarf , da bekommt man sehr viele Aromen , hochkonzentriert in flüssiger Form.
Die kosten nur ein Bruchteil von den kleinen Lockstoffläschen , sind hoch konzentriert und Lebensmittelecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

....hab' 'mal einen getroffen , der schwor auf Fischsoße aus'm Asia-Laden !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Wunderbar hört sich ja alles Bombenmäßig an,weiter so!

Muss ich morgen gleich mal fragen was Lebertran in meiner Apo kostet.

OP das hab ich grad im Netz gefunden,hier der ganze Link wo u.a. das mit dem Aroma drin steht  http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm (wurde hier zwar schon desöfteren gepostet aber....)
*
*
*
*
*Aromen selbst gemacht
*- Man nimmt ein verschließbares Gefäß ( kleine Schnapsflasche o.ä.) und füllt es locker mit Wurmstücken . Nun mit Sonnenblumenöl auffüllen und ca.1 Woche stehen lassen. Jetzt seht ein herrliches Wurmaroma zur Verfügung. So können alle Aromen hergestellt werden, z.B. mit Fischabfällen "Fischaroma" oder mit Anis "Anisaroma" usw.
- Aromen auf Ölbasis haben allerdings den Nachteil, dass sie leichter als Wasser sind und deshalb auftreiben. Bei Kälte wird das Öl außerdem zäh und klebrig. Vor allem beim Grundangeln und im Winter sind Aromen auf Alkoholbasis empfehlenswerter. Man verfährt wie oben angegeben, aber statt Öl nimmt man einen möglichst neutralen Schnaps mit mindesten 48% Alkoholgehalt. Diese Aromen kann man auch sehr gut in einem Futterkorb mit Schwamm verwenden.


----------



## Anglerjugend (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Hi, 
gammelt das Öl dann nicht, wenn ich Wurmstücke dazu gebe?
Ich wollte mir mal zum Kochen Knoblauchöl selbst machen und das hat nich geklappt da es angefangen hat zu gammeln.
Hat schonmal jemand Öl selbst gemacht?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit selbst gemachtem Öl?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hi,
> gammelt das Öl dann nicht, wenn ich Wurmstücke dazu gebe?
> Ich wollte mir mal zum Kochen Knoblauchöl selbst machen und das hat nich geklappt da es angefangen hat zu gammeln.
> Hat schonmal jemand Öl selbst gemacht?
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit selbst gemachtem Öl?



Vermutlich hast du den Knoblauch frisch verarbeitet (ganz, gehackt oder eingeschnitten) und im Öl versenkt => gibt Gammel!
Schnibbelt man den Knoblauch, Chilischoten oder sonstwas und lässt es erstmal trocknen, wobei einem der Backofen bei 70°C sehr gut hilft, dann gammelt, das damit aromatisierte Öl auch nicht schneller, als das gekaufte Öl von sich aus haltbar ist.
Nur so funktioniert auch die Übertragung des Aroma, vom Aromaträger an das Öl. Ist der Geschmacksträger feucht würde die Aromatisierung des Öl, selbst dann nur sehr bedingt gelingen, wenn die Pampe nicht zeitig verderben würde, da die Feuchte den Kontakt zwischen Öl und Geschmacksstoffen behindert, weil sich Öl u. Wasser nunmal abstoßen.|kopfkrat
Auf die Würmer übertragen hieße das, du müsstest sie erstmal in sehr dünne Streifen schneiden, um sie richtig gut trocknen zu können, damit sie nicht schon beim Trockenversuch verderben.
Im Sommer geht das gut auf einem Backblech, mit unterlegter Papierküchenrolle (saugt mit Feuchte auf)und drüber gespanntem Fliegennetz, auf dem sonnigen Balkon, in der Mittagshitze.
Also immer zusehen, dass der Rohstoff, mit dem man Öl aromatisieren will, eine möglichst geringe Restfeuchte besitzt., dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Anglerjugend (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Wie ist denn bei sonem Lockstoff das verhältniss?
Also zwischen Öl und Aromaspender?
Wieviel Lockstoff stellt ihr meist so her?


----------



## boot (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Hi schau mal da.*AW: Lockstoffe selber machen.* lg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei sonem Lockstoff das verhältniss?
> Also zwischen Öl und Aromaspender?
> Wieviel Lockstoff stellt ihr meist so her?



Puuhhh, wenn man das so einfach beantworten könnte.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Öl schneller gesättigt ist, weniger Aroma aufnehmen kann, aromatisiertes Öl also nicht so konzentriert ist, wie Lockstoff auf Alkoholbasis.
Warum das so ist, lässt sich leicht erklären:
Die meisten Aromaträger haben ihr Aroma in Öl oder Fett gebunden. Jeder Koch lernt, dass Fett ein Geschmacksträger ist.
Bei Gewürzen, steckt das Aroma, praktisch in der Hauptsache, in deren ätherischen Ölen und auch bei Fleisch steckt der Geschmack hauptsächlich in intramuskulärem Fett, daher gilt, dass je magerer Fleisch ist, desto weniger Eigengeschmack hat es. Daher sind Lightprodukte im Lebensmittelbereich immer auch mit Geschmack light oder viel Kunststoff.
Bei Lockstoffproduktion auf Alkoholbasis profitiert man davon, dass Alkohol hochgradig öl- /fettlösend ist. Er bindet, bis er gesättigt ist Öl und Fett an sich, mit dem Aroma das darin erhalten ist. Ein Vorteil ist zudem, das der Alkohol an der Luft schnell verfliegt und nur das Aroma übrig bleibt.
Je höher der Alkoholgehalt umso besser, weil mehr Aromabindefähigkeit und schneller an der Luft verflüchtigt.
Bei Aromaproduktion auf Ölbasis lässt sich immer schlecht voraussagen, wie gut ein Aromaträger sein Aroma an Öl abgibt.
Tatsache ist, dass ein Aromaträger mit hoher Restfeuchte(Wasser), sein Aroma an Öl schlecht abgeben wird, weil Öl und Wasser sich nun einmal abstoßen. Also einfach mal ne Hand voll Würmer klein schnibbeln und in Öl schwimmen lassen, ist Schwachsinn hoch Zehn bzw. Flachpfeifenpfusch. 
Das Wasser/Feuchte muss erst raus und dann der getrocknete Wurm ins Öl, sonst gibt's Gammel.
Ist mit pflanzlichen Lockstofferzeugnissen genauso, erst muss die Feuchte weg.
Das heißt wenn man Knoblaucharoma u. ähnliches erzeugen will, das Gemüse in feine Scheiben schneiden und trocknen lassen, am Besten vor der Verarbeitung, noch mal bei mind. 50°C im Backofen nachtrocknen lassen.
Bezüglich der Mengenverhältnisse kommt man um das Experimentieren nicht herum, es gilt soviel Aromaträger wie möglich in das Öl oder den Alkohol zu bekommen, verdünnen kann man nachher immer noch.
Für Knoblaucharoma nehme ich z.B. gut 12 klein geschnibbelte, getrocknete Knoblauchzehen auf nen halben Liter Rapsöl.
Zum Trocknen von Zutaten ist übrigens ein Dörrobstautomat praktisch.


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

Hehe hab im Umkreis von 25Km 1 einzige Apotheke gefunden wo 250ml purer Alkohol 5€ kosten alle anderen liegen zwische 12-30€ loool ich glaub mich hackts....

Sensitive da reicht ja erstmal so ein 250ml Fläschchen zumausprobieren fürs Frühjahr bzw ab 28. Februar leg ich langsam aber sicher los!

Weil Aroma kommt ja in zb 1kg Teig sowieso nur so 5-20ml rein mehr ja eh nicht oder?

Wieviel Aroma machst du immer rein und wie isses bei Alkoholischen Aromas müssen die auch so lange ziehen wie die mit Öl?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hehe hab im Umkreis von 25Km 1 einzige Apotheke gefunden wo 250ml purer Alkohol 5€ kosten alle anderen liegen zwische 12-30€ loool ich glaub mich hackts...



Freu dich nicht zu früh. Ich hoffe du hast auch wirklich trinkfähigen Ethanol und nicht vergällten Alkohol(z.B. Isopropanol) gekauft.
Letzterer ist giftig und nur für Kosmetik oder Desinfektion zu gebrauchen.



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Sensitive da reicht ja erstmal so ein 250ml Fläschchen zumausprobieren fürs Frühjahr bzw ab 28. Februar leg ich langsam aber sicher los!
> 
> Weil Aroma kommt ja in zb 1kg Teig sowieso nur so 5-20ml rein mehr ja eh nicht oder?...


Je nach Konzentration. Ist wie beim Essen => bloß nicht gleich zuviel nehmen, nachsalzen kann man immer.



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ... wie isses bei Alkoholischen Aromas müssen die auch so lange ziehen wie die mit Öl?



Wie lange die ziehen müssen, ist im Grunde egal, ich lass meine Flasche immer in Frieden stehen.
Die Aromaträger sinken automatisch zum Boden ab, kannst du also drin lassen, bis die Flasche fast leer ist.
Nimmst ne x- beliebige pfandfreie Glasflasche(Ex- Olivenölflasche) Alkohol oder Öl rein + dein Aromaspender, Schraubverschluss oder Weinkorken rein => stehen lassen.
Wenn du angeln willst, nimmst du ne leeer, kleine braune Flasche mit Glaspipette, die Fläschen, in denen z.B. Nasentropfen abgefüllt sind und füllst einfach mit nem kleinen Trichter, von der großen Flasche in die Kleine um.
Brauchts auf die Art nichts sieben, nie den Aromaspender entfernen bevor die Flasche leer ist. Einfach vorsichtig ausgießen und der Knoblauch, Anis oder was auch immer du angesetzt hast, bleibt beinahe vollständig am Flaschenboden liegen.
Zuviel Aromaspender kann man eigentlich nicht einfüllen, denn verdünnen oder weniger Lockstoff nehmen, kann man immer.
Jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt?#t


----------



## piZ (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*

1.100gr Zucker 
2.warmes  oder heißes Wasser drauf bis sich der Zucker aufgelöst hat
3.Evtl. Flavour 15ml
4.Getränke-Sirup nach Wahl 70ml
5. Gut verrühren
6. Bei ölhaltigen Flavour noch Lecithin beimischen, damit sich das Öl löst
7. Fertig. 
stand mal so in ner Rute&Rolle
habs mal mit waldmeister gemacht aber bei mir wars irgendwie nich so prickelnd....
Vll stellst du dich besser an


----------



## BeatleB84 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockstoff selbst herstellen*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hehe hab im Umkreis von 25Km 1 einzige Apotheke gefunden wo 250ml purer Alkohol 5€ kosten alle anderen liegen zwische 12-30€ loool ich glaub mich hackts....
> 
> Sensitive da reicht ja erstmal so ein 250ml Fläschchen zumausprobieren fürs Frühjahr bzw ab 28. Februar leg ich langsam aber sicher los!
> 
> ...



Bei uns im Nachbarland (Polen) gibts 95%igen Prima Sprit. Gibts in Deutschland auch, jedoch geringer konzentriert. In Polen kostet die 750ml Flasche 7,90€. So ähnlich siehts auch in Tschechien aus.

Prima Sprit kann man übrigens zum selbstherstellen von Obstlikören (Rezepte hab ich genug:m) nutzen. Vielleicht kennt ja auch einer nen Bauern aufm Dorf, der das Zeug in großen Mengen preisgünstig bekommt!:vik:


----------

